# High Frequency Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

At the Summer Nats we had a speed shooting event where we shot at an "intruder" target like you see in FBI tv shows. The primary goal was speed, accuracy was important but secondary. Rembering that shoot and seeing Rayshot's update today about getting off 17 shots in a minute got me wondering how many shots I could fire if quantity was the primary goal.

Here's my first entry in the "How many can you shoot in a minute" series. I feel like I still have a ways to go. Looking at the video I saw several instances of almost complete stoppage of activity. Not good for speed! A single-tube setup would almost certainly speed things up, too.

While I think this is only the beginning of high-frequency shooting, I have to say that I don't expect 14 cans/minute to be beaten by me any time soon. Somebody else, maybe, but I just don't have the accuracy at 20 shots/minute to do it right now.

How many can you shoot in a minute? Let's see it!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like fun. I'm way too new to even come close.

Basic USMC training though, for a real intruder or intruders is generally not to go full automatic, but to aim carefully and squeeze off each round to ensure that you knock 'em down, although the point and shoot method for popups is now taught too.

Nonetheless, there is nothing like the feel and fun of full automatic, and this is the SS equivalent, short of Jörg Sprave's innovations. :naughty:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I knew you could get a good number off in a minute because at the nationals I am thinking I remember you getting 17(?) shots off. And the hot (100 +) and sticky weather probably didn't help then either.

And I think with some alterations you will go more than 20/min.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You were moving, MJ. Way to go!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I will give this a go on cam. I am not a fast moving person in general, but it would be interesting to see how slow I actually am 

LGD


----------

